# electric supercharger



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i know what y'all are thinking, but i saw this ad on 2 issues of Sport Compact Car already, it's like a small roots type blower and is electric motor driven. made by Knight racing or something. i'll post the site when i find it. :jawdrop: http://www.boosthead.com/product.php


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well joe, ive become quite a boost junkie, and for the 2000 you would spend on that "supercharger" you would be spending another 1000 for reprograming ecu, MAF swap, injector swap, piping customization, 

basically, you can get a nice turbo setup for under 3000 with the ECU and inj. and MAf.. in my opinion, that electric supercharger, is just an expensive e-gay.com plot


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

yeah, that thing is ridiculous. For much less than a properly tuned electric supercharger "nitrous-like" system you could be normal-boosting all of the time.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The biggest problem is that it adds unnecessary complication to drive it.Instead of being belt or exhaust driven , it relies on the alternator to drive it which then transfers power through cables to an electric motor which powers it.The transfer efficiency would be far worse than if it had been simply driven off of the crankshaft directly in the first place.The amount of energy required to drive a blower belt is now placed on the alternator which will lead to additional strain at least equal to the amount of energy required to direct drive the blower.The only real advantage it would seem to provide is that it is "on demand" rather than on constantly.However, this could also be done with a belt driven supercharger with a simple electromagentic clutch as is used on the 2003 Mercedes Benz C32 AMG from the factory. The electromagnetic clutch would not provide additional strain to the car's electrical system plus, it would also be an "On demand" feature.In short, while it may work, there are more elegant ways of achieving the ends that this product would seem to provide.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> However, this could also be done with a belt driven supercharger with a simple electromagentic clutch as is used on the 2003 Mercedes Benz C32 AMG from the factory. The electromagnetic clutch would not provide additional strain to the car's electrical system plus, it would also be an "On demand" feature.In short, while it may work, there are more elegant ways of achieving the ends that this product would seem to provide.


All supercharged Toyotas also have this feature. You can hook up an in cabin switch to the clutch so you can switch the charger on and off manually to increase fuel efficiency when you dont need power. You can also get close to this with a switchable gated boost controller or any decent electronic boost controller.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i also saw this in the passt 2 issues of SCC...this thing is a peice of shiet. if your gonna spend 2k on a "nitrous-liike" thing, why not buy a nitrous wet-kit direct port sysem and save about 800-1000 dollars...end of story.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

that's like keeping a small bomb in your car ... if something were to spark or your ground goes bad ... kaboom ....................


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

superchargers suck anyways compared to turbo's....hehehe


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> superchargers suck anyways compared to turbo's....hehehe


agreed


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

try getting your hands on one of these "electric superchargers" =) 



















the technology is known as electrical turbo compounding. the data looks as if this "electrical supercharging" helps with transient response during low engine speeds.....it helps with lag, but doesnt do much up top.....so its only used down low. i dont know if adding all the extra parts would be worth it for turbo SI (spark ignition) engines.....but it looks like it might work well with diesels, what it was developed for. i know garrett is working on this stuff


----------

